# Look 585 Optimum



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

The fiance got a new bike yesterday from the Look HQ garage sale.

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7463.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7466.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7468.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7470.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7473.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7479.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7485.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7489.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7495.jpg">

<img src="https://oes.uisandbox.com/pics/Look/IMG_7498.jpg">


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*Garage Sale???*

Look HQ Garage Sale? Now that's a sale I would've liked to attend. Did you see anything in a size XXL (59cm)? Is there a number I could call to check on what's left?

Thanks,

TV


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nothing good like that ever happens in Oregon...Dang it


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

One of the prettier bikes I've seen, lately. Elegant. Modern.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Beautiful! That is the bike I want.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey that's not fair!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Where is the Look HQ?


----------



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

Look headquarters are in San Jose. 

I'm not sure about the XXL availability, or about contact info. A quick google search yields this toll-free number: (866) 430-5665.


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Was I the only one that got excited for a second when viewing the 9th picture?


----------

